# NFS Shift Freeze



## kevinl (19. September 2009)

Hallo, bei mir freezt Shift nach circa 45min Spieldauer ein. Der Freeze hält circa 30sec. an und danach läuft es mit circa 5-10FPS weiter.

Wenn ich das Spiel neustarte habe ich schon vor unmittelbar dem Rennen (z.B.: am Start stehen) nur 30 FPS der sonst üblichen 55-60 FPS. erst wenn ich das System neustarte funzt wieder alles mit den üblichen FPS. (Zumindest bis zum nächsten Freeze)

Temp sind in ordnung: GPU 55-60° ; CPU: 40-45°

Sys: 955BE @ 3,5GHz, 1,35V ; Zotac GTX295 leicht oc, 8GB Ram

Hoffe es kann mir jemand weiter helfen. 

Mit frdl. Grüßen
Kevin


----------



## Player007 (19. September 2009)

Ich sage mal das es an dem zu hohen GPU/Shader Takt liegt.
Das selbe Problem hab ich wenn ich zu hoch OCe, weil dann der Anzeigetreiber resettet wird.
Kannst ja mal niedrigere Taktraten einstellungen testen 

Gruß


----------



## kevinl (19. September 2009)

Aber bei GTAIV, Grid, ANno 1404 läuft es auch ohne murren.
werd mal testen.


----------



## Player007 (19. September 2009)

Ja bei mir lief Crysis auch über ne Stunde absolut fehlerfrei, aber dann 30min Shift und bäm Anzeigetreiber wiederhergestellt 

Gruß


----------



## kevinl (19. September 2009)

Ein s*****. EA halt. Hoffentlich bringen die bald einen Patch.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Afrobert (20. September 2009)

Ich GLAUBE, das ist so ein ähnliches Problem, was auch andere haben, die bei Shift über Freezes klagen.

Bisherige Lösung:
NFS Shift im Kompatibilitätsmodus für Win98/ME ausführen.

Nachteil der Lösung:
Keine Dualcore-Unterstützung mehr (zumindest bei mir), also vorsicht, es wird wahrscheinlich laggen (außer bei mehr als 4GHz/Kern)

Kannst ja mal versuchen, obs bei dir was bringt.

EA wird hoffentlich "bald" einen Patch rausbringen, der das behebt.


----------



## kevinl (20. September 2009)

Wenn das Problem so viele haben, dann soll sich EA mal ranhalten. Und wenn keine Dualcore-Unterstützung dann wird Shift zur Ruckelpartie. Ich starte das Spiel einfach alle 30min neu. 

MfG Kevin


----------



## Afrobert (20. September 2009)

Ja, bei mir isses eben ne Ruckelpartie, ich warte auf den Patch. Viel Fun!


----------



## Hardcoreentertaiment (21. September 2009)

warum alles 1000 mal sagen?????????
schaut doch mal hier!!!!

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/need-speed/69942-shift-problemsammlung-mit-loesungen.html


----------

